# “Liberals Really Need to Look at the Fact that They’re Going to Need to Defend Themselves”



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 21, 2021)

Liberals really need to look at the fact that they’re going to need to defend themselves. This verdict isn’t this great acquittal of Rittenhouse being absolutely right, and now we can go shoot protestors. But it will empower a segment of the population to say, “Hey, look, we can go shoot legal protestors now without repercussion.” Liberals need to think about that. Liberals need to be aware that there is this right to self-defense. And one side shouldn’t be the only side that’s armed.










						A Liberal Gun Rights Advocate Explains What Both Sides Got Wrong About Kyle Rittenhouse
					

“It doesn’t complicate my ideas about it. It’s always been complicated. Who’s the good guy with the gun?”




					slate.com
				





And here we go!

Do you think everyone should be armed at these demonstrations?


----------



## Oddball (Nov 21, 2021)

Rioters aren't legal protesters, jackass.


----------



## westwall (Nov 21, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Liberals really need to look at the fact that they’re going to need to defend themselves. This verdict isn’t this great acquittal of Rittenhouse being absolutely right, and now we can go shoot protestors. But it will empower a segment of the population to say, “Hey, look, we can go shoot legal protestors now without repercussion.” Liberals need to think about that. Liberals need to be aware that there is this right to self-defense. And one side shouldn’t be the only side that’s armed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Let's see, setting arson fires, felony rioting.  Check.  Does that meet the definition of a lawful protest?  No.

So there you have it, try to light a fire and you are a rioter, and are subject to lethal force.  

Wildly protest, make lots of noise.  Scream, yell, and otherwise complain about inequities, either real, or imagined, and you are good to go!

So simple a moron can understand.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Nov 21, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Liberals really need to look at the fact that they’re going to need to defend themselves. This verdict isn’t this great acquittal of Rittenhouse being absolutely right, and now we can go shoot protestors. But it will empower a segment of the population to say, “Hey, look, we can go shoot legal protestors now without repercussion.” Liberals need to think about that. Liberals need to be aware that there is this right to self-defense. And one side shouldn’t be the only side that’s armed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You gotta screw that is pretty lose there Otis. Have it tightened up at your next tune-up


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Nov 21, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Liberals really need to look at the fact that they’re going to need to defend themselves. This verdict isn’t this great acquittal of Rittenhouse being absolutely right, and now we can go shoot protestors. But it will empower a segment of the population to say, “Hey, look, we can go shoot legal protestors now without repercussion.” Liberals need to think about that. Liberals need to be aware that there is this right to self-defense. And one side shouldn’t be the only side that’s armed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We know one of the criminals who shouldnt of had a hand gun, had an illegal gun anyway.  If you can get a legal gun and carry it legally i am all for it...


----------



## Darkwind (Nov 21, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Liberals really need to look at the fact that they’re going to need to defend themselves. This verdict isn’t this great acquittal of Rittenhouse being absolutely right, and now we can go shoot protestors. But it will empower a segment of the population to say, “Hey, look, we can go shoot legal protestors now without repercussion.” Liberals need to think about that. Liberals need to be aware that there is this right to self-defense. And one side shouldn’t be the only side that’s armed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You need to seek help. You are mentally unstable.

No one can just go out and shoot protesters.

You have become unhinged.


----------



## TeeDub (Nov 21, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Liberals really need to look at the fact that they’re going to need to defend themselves. This verdict isn’t this great acquittal of Rittenhouse being absolutely right, and now we can go shoot protestors. But it will empower a segment of the population to say, “Hey, look, we can go shoot legal protestors now without repercussion.” Liberals need to think about that. Liberals need to be aware that there is this right to self-defense. And one side shouldn’t be the only side that’s armed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Demonstrations normally don't include fire bombing and looting. If it does count it as "open season" on the mob.


----------



## Concerned American (Nov 21, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Liberals really need to look at the fact that they’re going to need to defend themselves.


Liberals really need to look at the fact that they're going to need to defend themselves *from themselves.* There, I fixed it for you.


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 21, 2021)

Bait thread. Next.


----------



## Peace (Nov 21, 2021)

The three shot were not peaceful protestors, so let me know when peaceful protestors are shot…


----------



## Oldestyle (Nov 21, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Liberals really need to look at the fact that they’re going to need to defend themselves. This verdict isn’t this great acquittal of Rittenhouse being absolutely right, and now we can go shoot protestors. But it will empower a segment of the population to say, “Hey, look, we can go shoot legal protestors now without repercussion.” Liberals need to think about that. Liberals need to be aware that there is this right to self-defense. And one side shouldn’t be the only side that’s armed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What I THINK is the liberal politicians need to stop surrendering their cities to violent protesters...put on their big boy pants and do their jobs of keeping everyday citizens, their homes and their businesses safe!
You know WHY it came to that level of violence in Kenosha?  Because you've got a liberal Mayor and a liberal Governor that told the Police to stand down because THEY were afraid what the far left would think of them if stood up to violent protesters!


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 21, 2021)

Darkwind said:


> You need to seek help. You are mentally unstable.
> 
> No one can just go out and shoot protesters.
> 
> You have become unhinged.




You lack understanding. I didn't write the article. It's on the "Slate" website. Click on the link.

I thought this was obvious and would go without mentioning.


----------



## skews13 (Nov 21, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> You lack understanding. I didn't write the article. It's on the "Slate" website. Click on the link.
> 
> I thought this was obvious and would go without mentioning.



This is usmb. You have to explain yourself like you are talking to a three year old. Lot of incels that live at home, and right wing losers with problems with women here.


----------



## Darkwind (Nov 21, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> You lack understanding. I didn't write the article. It's on the "Slate" website. Click on the link.
> 
> I thought this was obvious and would go without mentioning.


The fact that you posted it means you agree with it.  Your response just tells Me that there are more just l like you.  Unhinged and completely in denial of reality.

Seek mental heath professionals.  Now.


----------



## Darkwind (Nov 21, 2021)

skews13 said:


> This is usmb. You have to explain yourself like you are talking to a three year old. Lot of incels that live at home, and right wing losers with problems with women here.


This means that you are not intelligent enough to grasp what is going on around you because you have to be told what to think, and what to feel.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 21, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Liberals really need to look at the fact that they’re going to need to defend themselves.


But they already learned that. The people Kyle pointed his gun at should have blown his head off with rifles,. Would have saved 3 people from getting shot. Protestors also learned that the cops will leave you alone, if you have guns.


----------



## Votto (Nov 21, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Liberals really need to look at the fact that they’re going to need to defend themselves. This verdict isn’t this great acquittal of Rittenhouse being absolutely right, and now we can go shoot protestors. But it will empower a segment of the population to say, “Hey, look, we can go shoot legal protestors now without repercussion.” Liberals need to think about that. Liberals need to be aware that there is this right to self-defense. And one side shouldn’t be the only side that’s armed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As a rule of thumb, don't chase and then attack someone who has an AR 15 in their possession.

Liberals see a conservative with an AR 15 and be like...........


----------



## Oddball (Nov 21, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> You lack understanding. I didn't write the article. It's on the "Slate" website. Click on the link.
> 
> I thought this was obvious and would go without mentioning.


Posting it signals your tacit approval of content, numbnutz.


----------



## Rambunctious (Nov 21, 2021)

Protesting without a permit while blocking streets and turning into a riot after dark should have never been allowed to begin with....protesting with no permit with rules of where you can stand is not legal and that's the time to shut it down....but blue city mayors didn't want to stop it....


----------



## TeeDub (Nov 21, 2021)

skews13 said:


> This is usmb. You have to explain yourself like you are talking to a three year old. Lot of incels that live at home, and right wing losers with problems with women here.


At least "right wingers" know what a real woman is, unlike you libatarded trolls.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Nov 21, 2021)

I think it's still pretty much okay to shoot someone who intends to kill you.  Whether you like it or not Otis.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 21, 2021)

TeeDub said:


> At least "right wingers" know what a real woman is, unlike you libatarded trolls.


Doubtful.


----------



## DGS49 (Nov 21, 2021)

For at least the past 60 years, Leftists have been pining for the "coming Revolution," when the downtrodden masses will rise up against The Man.

I have always thought that this was a foolish fantasy.  The people who pine for this revolution presume that it will pit the revolutionaries against the Police.  And of course, there would be a lot more revolutionaries than there would be police.

But they ignore something rather overwhelming.  The Revolution will not pit the revolutionaries against the police - by themselves.  They will be fighting the Police and our heavily armed, law-abiding private citizens, who will not tolerate their institutions and property being destroyed by an army of - if you will pardon my candor - losers.

Kyle Rittenhouse is Exhibit A.  He is and was a flawed individual, but if the Revolution does happen, you can multiply Kyle by MILLIONS of like-minded, armed people who will not stand by and watch it happen.  And those worthies will have the law on their side, just as Kyle did.

The Leftist revolutionaries of today should take a lesson from this verdict.  It is relevant to their aspirations.  *Peaceful protest is protected activity, but rioting, looting, and general mayhem in the name of faux outrage, not so much.*


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 21, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Liberals really need to look at the fact that they’re going to need to defend themselves. This verdict isn’t this great acquittal of Rittenhouse being absolutely right, and now we can go shoot protestors. But it will empower a segment of the population to say, “Hey, look, we can go shoot legal protestors now without repercussion.” Liberals need to think about that. Liberals need to be aware that there is this right to self-defense. And one side shouldn’t be the only side that’s armed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Liberals need to carry guns, period – not just at protests.

They need to defend themselves against the violent, lawless right.

Conservatives have made it clear that they feel justified to resort to violence if they believe the political process is against them; the Rittenhouse verdict has sanctioned conservatives to commit acts of murder with impunity by making bad faith claims of ‘self-defense.’


----------



## Concerned American (Nov 21, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Rittenhouse verdict has sanctioned conservatives to commit acts of murder


Self defense is not murder.  The right is justified in their attempt to return order to the country.  Your ilk, BLM and Antifa have run rough shod over the rest of the country for over a year.  Time to pay the piper, moron.


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 22, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Liberals really need to look at the fact that they’re going to need to defend themselves. This verdict isn’t this great acquittal of Rittenhouse being absolutely right, and now we can go shoot protestors. But it will empower a segment of the population to say, “Hey, look, we can go shoot legal protestors now without repercussion.” Liberals need to think about that. Liberals need to be aware that there is this right to self-defense. And one side shouldn’t be the only side that’s armed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They were not legal protestors, you fucking moron......they were 4 felons burning and looting Kenosha, and attempting to maim or murder Kyle.......

Are you this stupid in real life, or just when you post?


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 22, 2021)

andaronjim said:


> We know one of the criminals who shouldnt of had a hand gun, had an illegal gun anyway.  If you can get a legal gun and carry it legally i am all for it...




I think zaminski, another arsonist and looter had his gun illegally too....


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 22, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> But they already learned that. The people Kyle pointed his gun at should have blown his head off with rifles,. Would have saved 3 people from getting shot. Protestors also learned that the cops will leave you alone, if you have guns.




You guys sure are concerned about the life of a child rapist, who raped 5 boys, age 9-11.....does not speak well of you....


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 22, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Liberals need to carry guns, period – not just at protests.
> 
> They need to defend themselves against the violent, lawless right.
> 
> Conservatives have made it clear that they feel justified to resort to violence if they believe the political process is against them; the Rittenhouse verdict has sanctioned conservatives to commit acts of murder with impunity by making bad faith claims of ‘self-defense.’




Wow.....your Rittenhouse Syndrome is really bad....you need to get professional help.


----------



## Hang on Sloopy (Nov 22, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> But they already learned that. The people Kyle pointed his gun at should have blown his head off with rifles,. Would have saved 3 people from getting shot. Protestors also learned that the cops will leave you alone, if you have guns.


God Damned you SOBs for what you've done

Hopefully the dead are Biden supporters


----------



## Oldestyle (Nov 22, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Liberals need to carry guns, period – not just at protests.
> 
> They need to defend themselves against the violent, lawless right.
> 
> Conservatives have made it clear that they feel justified to resort to violence if they believe the political process is against them; the Rittenhouse verdict has sanctioned conservatives to commit acts of murder with impunity by making bad faith claims of ‘self-defense.’


With all due respect, Clayton..."carrying" a gun and actually being able to use one are two different things!  If you on the left arm yourselves in an attempt to intimidate others...you're simply going to increase the number of times a gunfight breaks out between people who shoot well and people that can't hit the broad side of a barn!  I've got news for you...that isn't going to go like you want it to!


----------



## Oldestyle (Nov 22, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Liberals need to carry guns, period – not just at protests.
> 
> They need to defend themselves against the violent, lawless right.
> 
> Conservatives have made it clear that they feel justified to resort to violence if they believe the political process is against them; the Rittenhouse verdict has sanctioned conservatives to commit acts of murder with impunity by making bad faith claims of ‘self-defense.’


What the Rittenhouse verdict has made clear is that if liberal leaders order our Police to stand down so that leftist mobs can loot and burn our cities with impunity then ordinary citizens WILL defend their property!
We're tired of the riots.  We're tired of the looting.  We're tired of the arson.  We're tired of the BULLSHIT that you on the left pull every time you think you can get away with it!


----------



## westwall (Nov 22, 2021)

Oldestyle said:


> With all due respect, Clayton..."carrying" a gun and actually being able to use one are two different things!  If you on the left arm yourselves in an attempt to intimidate others...you're simply going to increase the number of times a gunfight breaks out between people who shoot well and people that can't hit the broad side of a barn!  I've got news for you...that isn't going to go like you want it to!




C claytons people have a well documented history of shooting themselves by accident.


----------



## Hellbilly (Nov 22, 2021)

westwall said:


> Let's see, setting arson fires, felony rioting. Check. Does that meet the definition of a lawful protest? No.


Is the penalty for arson death?


----------



## westwall (Nov 22, 2021)

Billyboom said:


> Is the penalty for arson death?




When arson kills someone?

You betcha!


----------



## Hellbilly (Nov 22, 2021)

westwall said:


> When arson kills someone?
> 
> You betcha!


Who decides? Some kid with an AR or a judge and jury?


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 22, 2021)

westwall said:


> C claytons people have a well documented history of shooting themselves by accident.




And those are just the people who know something about the Clintons.......


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 22, 2021)

Billyboom said:


> Is the penalty for arson death?




When you are caught in the act.....especially if someone is in the location you are trying to burn to the ground...like the police station where blmantifa barricaded the doors and set fire to the building....


----------



## westwall (Nov 22, 2021)

Billyboom said:


> Who decides? Some kid with an AR or a judge and jury?





80 people were murdered by an asshole in a nightclub by arson.  Every year people are murdered by arsonists.

How about this, if you commit a violent crime, expect a violent response.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 22, 2021)

2aguy said:


> You guys sure are concerned about the life of a child rapist, who raped 5 boys, age 9-11.....does not speak well of you....


As opposed to electing one as Speaker of the House (Hastert) and electing another one as President (fat former fascist)


----------



## 2aguy (Nov 22, 2021)

bodecea said:


> As opposed to electing one as Speaker of the House (Hastert) and electing another one as President (fat former fascist)




When we found out about Hastert he was abandoned........you guys support your rapists, as you do with Rosenbaum..........and Clinton....the President actually accused of rape by 3 women, and sexual assault by about a dozen...he is still allowed to represent your party...


----------



## Papageorgio (Nov 22, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Liberals really need to look at the fact that they’re going to need to defend themselves. This verdict isn’t this great acquittal of Rittenhouse being absolutely right, and now we can go shoot protestors. But it will empower a segment of the population to say, “Hey, look, we can go shoot legal protestors now without repercussion.” Liberals need to think about that. Liberals need to be aware that there is this right to self-defense. And one side shouldn’t be the only side that’s armed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Demonstrations or riots? Kenosha was a riot, no one should have been there not Rittenhouse or those victims. 

The rest of your crap is just that, crap. No one unless it is a left wing nut will come to your conclusions. 

The moral of the story is don't go to riots and expect to have any protection.


----------



## Hellbilly (Nov 22, 2021)

westwall said:


> 80 people were murdered by an asshole in a nightclub by arson.  Every year people are murdered by arsonists.
> 
> How about this, if you commit a violent crime, expect a violent response.


I have no issues with frontier justice.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Nov 22, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Liberals really need to look at the fact that they’re going to need to defend themselves. This verdict isn’t this great acquittal of Rittenhouse being absolutely right, and now we can go shoot protestors. But it will empower a segment of the population to say, “Hey, look, we can go shoot legal protestors now without repercussion.” Liberals need to think about that. Liberals need to be aware that there is this right to self-defense. And one side shouldn’t be the only side that’s armed.


Lara Smith seems to always omit one important aspect of the Rittenhouse case:
Self Defense!
I don't know if that's intentional or not but can you ignore the glaring
elephant in the conversation.

Rittenhouse wasn't just shooting protestors...*he shot protestors that attacked and threatened him
with guns themselves!*

The incredible disconnect among the left, ignoring facts and laying their own insane biases over it all,
makes rational discussion with much of the left impossible.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 22, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Wow.....your Rittenhouse Syndrome is really bad....you need to get professional help.


Liberals own guns, enjoy the shooting sports, and carry firearms for lawful self-defense.

And unlike conservatives, liberals support and defend Second Amendment jurisprudence.

Liberals are perfectly capable of defending themselves from the violent, lawless right – with deadly force if warranted and necessary.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 22, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Liberals really need to look at the fact that they’re going to need to defend themselves. This verdict isn’t this great acquittal of Rittenhouse being absolutely right, and now we can go shoot protestors. But it will empower a segment of the population to say, “Hey, look, we can go shoot legal protestors now without repercussion.”


Only those people too stupid to understand the meaning of :"self-defene" as per their state laws.
Given the reaction from the verdict, these people are most likely to be --among-- the BLMob, not those who oppose them.
Thus, this verdict makes it more dangerous to protest against the BLMob, not with it.


----------



## HenryBHough (Nov 22, 2021)

A true liberal white person armed with a gun is confronted by a "person of color"- black, brown, red, maybe spotted - who is similarly armed.  Said white person immediately pulls his/her/its weapon and shoots him/her/its self in the head to (choose one):

1.  Prevent the "person of color" from being accused ever so unfairly.
2.  Acceptance of white inferiority.
3.  Inability to resist a virtue-signaling opportunity.
4.  Abject stupidity.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 22, 2021)

For liberals, I suggest the new Cold LESOCOM in 5.56mm. Light weight so you carry it during a protest with plenty of stopping power. And it looks cool.


----------



## Orangecat (Nov 22, 2021)

Darkwind said:


> This means that you are not intelligent enough to grasp what is going on around you because you have to be told what to think, and what to feel.


*Skews last breakup:*


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 22, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> For liberals, I suggest the new Cold LESOCOM in 5.56mm. Light weight so you carry it during a protest with plenty of stopping power. And it looks cool.


As most liberals know nothing about guns, they don't want iron sights.


----------



## Orangecat (Nov 22, 2021)

Billyboom said:


> I have no issues with frontier justice.


You appear to have issues with self defense, though. The verdict is in.


----------



## Orangecat (Nov 22, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Liberals own guns, enjoy the shooting sports, and carry firearms for lawful self-defense.


Traits they share with Rittenhouse, obviously.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 22, 2021)

M14 Shooter said:


> As most liberals know nothing about guns, they don't want iron sights.



I would advise them to take shooting classes too. Complete noobs often do better at shooting class because they aren't carrying around a lot of false gun lore and they listen to their instructors more.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Nov 22, 2021)

westwall said:
			
		

> How about this, if you commit a violent crime, expect a violent response.



especially if the police have been defunded and can't make it to the scene.  Do they REALLY think that decent law abiding people are gonna let an arsonist continue to destroy peoples' homes, businesses and human beings.  The left better be damn sure they know what they're unleashing.   Many people aren't going to look to the impotent gov't.  They're gonna handle the problem themselves.


----------



## marvin martian (Nov 22, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Liberals really need to look at the fact that they’re going to need to defend themselves. This verdict isn’t this great acquittal of Rittenhouse being absolutely right, and now we can go shoot protestors. But it will empower a segment of the population to say, “Hey, look, we can go shoot legal protestors now without repercussion.” Liberals need to think about that. Liberals need to be aware that there is this right to self-defense. And one side shouldn’t be the only side that’s armed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should have watched the trial, or had someone more intelligent than you (anyone) explain it to you. 

You're very severely misinformed about what happened, and now you're spreading that misinformation.


----------



## westwall (Nov 22, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Liberals own guns, enjoy the shooting sports, and carry firearms for lawful self-defense.
> 
> And unlike conservatives, liberals support and defend Second Amendment jurisprudence.
> 
> Liberals are perfectly capable of defending themselves from the violent, lawless right – with deadly force if warranted and necessary.





But it's the violent progressive left who overwhelmingly commits the violence.


----------



## marvin martian (Nov 22, 2021)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Liberals need to carry guns, period – not just at protests.
> 
> They need to defend themselves against the violent, lawless right.
> 
> Conservatives have made it clear that they feel justified to resort to violence if they believe the political process is against them; the Rittenhouse verdict has sanctioned conservatives to commit acts of murder with impunity by making bad faith claims of ‘self-defense.’



Your fellow BLM/Klantifa rioters killed almost 30 people in 2020 alone. Anyone who DOESN'T arm themselves around savages like that is a fool.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 22, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Liberals really need to look at the fact that they’re going to need to defend themselves. This verdict isn’t this great acquittal of Rittenhouse being absolutely right, and now we can go shoot protestors. But it will empower a segment of the population to say, “Hey, look, we can go shoot legal protestors now without repercussion.” Liberals need to think about that. Liberals need to be aware that there is this right to self-defense. And one side shouldn’t be the only side that’s armed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We've been trying to explain the importance of gun ownership for self defense to you people for decades...lol

Should the Libtards show up to riot, armed as well?  Bad Idea, but I see it become a win for society, therefore, I support it.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 22, 2021)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> But they already learned that. The people Kyle pointed his gun at should have blown his head off with rifles,. Would have saved 3 people from getting shot. Protestors also learned that the cops will leave you alone, if you have guns.


And that would have been murder.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Nov 22, 2021)

2aguy said:


> I think zaminski, another arsonist and looter had his gun illegally too....


Zaminski is up on charges for some of his conduct during the riot, that's why neither the prosecution or defense could call him as a witness, his wife has already pled out on her charges.  That was in the record of the trial from when the defense objected to the prosecution referring to them in its closing arguments.  The judge ruled that the prosecution couldn't refer to Zaminski, but could refer to his wife because she no longer enjoyed fifth amendment protections.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 22, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Liberals really need to look at the fact that they’re going to need to defend themselves. This verdict isn’t this great acquittal of Rittenhouse being absolutely right, and now we can go shoot protestors. But it will empower a segment of the population to say, “Hey, look, we can go shoot legal protestors now without repercussion.” Liberals need to think about that. Liberals need to be aware that there is this right to self-defense. And one side shouldn’t be the only side that’s armed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Troll thread from a troll


----------



## marvin martian (Nov 22, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> For liberals, I suggest the new Cold LESOCOM in 5.56mm. Light weight so you carry it during a protest with plenty of stopping power. And it looks cool.



Those are illegal in places run by people like you. So sorry!

LOL


----------



## AZrailwhale (Nov 22, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> I would advise them to take shooting classes too. Complete noobs often do better at shooting class because they aren't carrying around a lot of false gun lore and they listen to their instructors more.


It's much easier to teach good habits to someone who has no bad habits to unlearn.


----------



## marvin martian (Nov 22, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> I would advise them to take shooting classes too. Complete noobs often do better at shooting class because they aren't carrying around a lot of false gun lore and they listen to their instructors more.



Agreed. The LAST thing we need are more Alec Baldwins out there killing innocent people.


----------



## Otis Mayfield (Nov 22, 2021)

marvin martian said:


> Those are illegal in places run by people like you. So sorry!
> 
> LOL



No they're not.

lol


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 22, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> For liberals, I suggest the new Cold LESOCOM in 5.56mm. Light weight so you carry it during a protest with plenty of stopping power. And it looks cool.


I don't like quadrails.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 22, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> I would advise them to take shooting classes too. Complete noobs often do better at shooting class because they aren't carrying around a lot of false gun lore and they listen to their instructors more.


The government should fund those classes.


----------



## Concerned American (Nov 22, 2021)

Calypso Jones said:


> especially if the police have been defunded and can't make it to the scene.  Do they REALLY think that decent law abiding people are gonna let an arsonist continue to destroy peoples' homes, businesses and human beings.  The left better be damn sure they know what they're unleashing.   Many people aren't going to look to the impotent gov't.  They're gonna handle the problem themselves.


I don't call 911, I just practice the three S's (See, shoot, shut up).  Fire up the back hoe.


----------



## Calypso Jones (Nov 22, 2021)

I stopped calling the law years ago.  And we are keeping the backhoe in the family.


----------



## Esdraelon (Nov 24, 2021)

Rambunctious said:


> Protesting without a permit while blocking streets and turning into a riot after dark should have never been allowed to begin with....protesting with no permit with rules of where you can stand is not legal and that's the time to shut it down....but blue city mayors didn't want to stop it....


Their actual complaint is that someone DARED to try to interfere with their "righteous indignation".


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Nov 24, 2021)

Calypso Jones said:


> I stopped calling the law years ago.  And we are keeping the backhoe in the family.


----------



## tahuyaman (Nov 29, 2021)

Liberals usually start off with good intentions. Once their ideas and policies are opposed, they respond with anger. That’s when their intentions change.  


Once they receive push-back they fall into totalitarian mode and use whatever force is necessary to impose their policy ideas. 


They can’t respond to opposition by persuading the public factually or rationally, so they use the force of government.  

If they have to ruin the economy and destroy millions of jobs, so be it. If they need to destroy a number of lives, so be it.  



When it causes problems to get worse, great. It’s your fault for opposing their ideas. We got what we deserved.


----------



## tahuyaman (Nov 29, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Troll thread from a troll


That’s a trollish comment.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 29, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> That’s a trollish comment.


I call them like I see them


----------



## tahuyaman (Nov 29, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> I call them like I see them


Then you should call yourself out as a troll.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 29, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> Then you should call yourself out as a troll.


Why? I am not a troll. You're entitled to your opinion


----------



## tahuyaman (Nov 30, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Why? I am not a troll. You're entitled to your opinion


Sure you are. Trolls are needed, just not in abundance like it is here.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 30, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> Sure you are. Trolls are needed, just not in abundance like it is here.


Opinions vary


----------



## SavannahMann (Nov 30, 2021)

Actually, Liberals are buying guns. 

H￼ttps://www.politico.com/news/magazine/2020/10/25/first-time-gun-sales-not-voting-for-trump-430310

And they’re getting the carry permits, and they’re learning how to shoot, and carrying the firearms. 

So the next Kyle Rittenhouse situation is liable to turn into the Little Bighorn for the valiant people there to teach those damned Communists a lesson.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 30, 2021)

2aguy said:


> When we found out about Hastert he was abandoned........you guys support your rapists, as you do with Rosenbaum..........and Clinton....the President actually accused of rape by 3 women, and sexual assault by about a dozen...he is still allowed to represent your party...


"When we found out about Hastert".......................sure....none of his fellow Republicans knew....sure.


----------



## bodecea (Nov 30, 2021)

Billyboom said:


> I have no issues with frontier justice.


We live in a frontier?   Or a third world country now?


----------



## bodecea (Nov 30, 2021)

Concerned American said:


> I don't call 911, I just practice the three S's (See, shoot, shut up).  Fire up the back hoe.


All talk, or have you really killed people and buried them secretly?  Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 30, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Liberals really need to look at the fact that they’re going to need to defend themselves. This verdict isn’t this great acquittal of Rittenhouse being absolutely right, and now we can go shoot protestors. But it will empower a segment of the population to say, “Hey, look, we can go shoot legal protestors now without repercussion.” Liberals need to think about that. Liberals need to be aware that there is this right to self-defense. And one side shouldn’t be the only side that’s armed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Defend themselves from someone who fights back when you're attacking them....hmmkay


----------



## M14 Shooter (Nov 30, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> So the next Kyle Rittenhouse situation is liable to turn into the Little Bighorn for the valiant people there to teach those damned Communists a lesson.


Because liberals plan to murder people?


----------



## Concerned American (Nov 30, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> Actually, Liberals are buying guns.
> 
> H￼ttps://www.politico.com/news/magazine/2020/10/25/first-time-gun-sales-not-voting-for-trump-430310
> 
> ...


So you communists are going kill yourselves off eh?  I can see it now.  Fifty leftists caught in their own cross fire.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Nov 30, 2021)

Votto said:


> As a rule of thumb, don't chase and then attack someone who has an AR 15 in their possession


Right, just shoot them in the face.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Nov 30, 2021)

TeeDub said:


> Demonstrations normally don't include fire bombing and looting. If it does count it as "open season" on the mob.


*Warren's Decisions Must All Be Overturned or Defied*

Demonstrations should be outlawed.  It is an activity, not speech.  It is a hostile and harassing invasion of the public space, authorized by a SCROTUS that couldn't care less about the public.  All the "Justices" care about is granting anti-democratic privileges to the sons of the ruling class, which they serve against the interests of the public.


----------



## Concerned American (Nov 30, 2021)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *Warren's Decisions Must All Be Overturned or Defied*
> 
> Demonstrations should be outlawed.  It is an activity, not speech.  It is a hostile and harassing invasion of the public space, authorized by a SCROTUS that couldn't care less about the public.  All the "Justices" care about is granting anti-democratic privileges to the sons of the ruling class, which they serve against the interests of the public.


The first amendment does not just address speech and religion, but the right of free peaceful assembly and association as well.  As soon as the demonstration involves violence or vandalism, LE should move to shut it down post haste, no ifs, ands or buts.


----------



## tahuyaman (Nov 30, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Opinions vary


Opinions about what?


----------



## tahuyaman (Nov 30, 2021)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *Warren's Decisions Must All Be Overturned or Defied*
> 
> Demonstrations should be outlawed.  It is an activity, not speech.  It is a hostile and harassing invasion of the public space, authorized by a SCROTUS that couldn't care less about the public.  All the "Justices" care about is granting anti-democratic privileges to the sons of the ruling class, which they serve against the interests of the public.


There’s nothing wrong with a peaceful demonstration.   People need to retain the right to assemble and address a grievance. Only a totalitarian would take the opposing view.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 30, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> Opinions about what?


About most everything. In this case about me being a troll.


----------



## marvin martian (Nov 30, 2021)

bodecea said:


> We live in a frontier?   Or a third world country now?



Isn't that what you want? The cities run by people like you sure seem to.


----------



## tahuyaman (Nov 30, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> About most everything. In this case about me being a troll.


I’m sure the consensus  is that you’re a troll.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 30, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> I’m sure the consensus  is that you’re a troll.


OK

I'd love to see the proof


----------



## tahuyaman (Nov 30, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> OK
> 
> I'd love to see the proof


I’m sure you already knew that.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 30, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> I’m sure you already knew that.


Nope. I said I disagreed. Guess you missed it.


----------



## Circe (Nov 30, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Liberals really need to look at the fact that they’re going to need to defend themselves. This verdict isn’t this great acquittal of Rittenhouse being absolutely right, and now we can go shoot protestors. But it will empower a segment of the population to say, “Hey, look, we can go shoot legal protestors now without repercussion.” Liberals need to think about that. Liberals need to be aware that there is this right to self-defense. And one side shouldn’t be the only side that’s armed.


No, leftists will be the ones who START the civil war. They always are, throughout history.

After all, it's leftist mob-robbing all the stores everywhere now and the leftist media trying to hide that. It's leftists doing all the rioting, burning, looting, shooting ----- 

It's already started, I suspect. The Leftists have started it. It will get worse and worse till there's some sort of tipping point.


----------



## Batcat (Nov 30, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Liberals really need to look at the fact that they’re going to need to defend themselves. This verdict isn’t this great acquittal of Rittenhouse being absolutely right, and now we can go shoot protestors. But it will empower a segment of the population to say, “Hey, look, we can go shoot legal protestors now without repercussion.” Liberals need to think about that. Liberals need to be aware that there is this right to self-defense. And one side shouldn’t be the only side that’s armed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With the exception of places where concealed weapons are not allowed and my doctor’s offices, I am always armed when I am out and about.

if I get caught in the middle of a riot I will therefore be armed. I will avoid any riot if I know of it but sometimes you end up in the wrong place at the wrong time. 

If I am threatened by a rioter and I seriously believe he wants to put me in the hospital for a long time or six feet under I will use my legally concealed firearm in an attempt to stop his attack. The last thing in this world I ever want to do is to shoot someone. However I will if I absolutely have to.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 30, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> Actually, Liberals are buying guns.
> 
> H￼ttps://www.politico.com/news/magazine/2020/10/25/first-time-gun-sales-not-voting-for-trump-430310
> 
> ...


Y'all are going to fuck up nine ways from Sunday...lol


----------



## SavannahMann (Nov 30, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Y'all are going to fuck up nine ways from Sunday...lol



Yeah. Because no vets are Black. 


Oh wait. What about this guy? He killed five cops and wounded seven others and was a carpenter in the Army. Imagine how many he could have killed if he had actual training beyond basic.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 30, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> Yeah. Because no vets are Black.
> 
> 
> Oh wait. What about this guy? He killed five cops and wounded seven others and was a carpenter in the Army. Imagine how many he could have killed if he had actual training beyond basic.


Left leaning vets are a very small minority and most of those were fucking POG's.

But, yeah, like I said, y'all are going to stupendously fuck the dog with this school of thought.  Showing up to a riot, armed, will create more Communist KIA's.

Y'all might want to slow down before a bunch of you get fucked up.


----------



## SavannahMann (Nov 30, 2021)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> Left leaning vets are a very small minority and most of those were fucking POG's.
> 
> But, yeah, like I said, y'all are going to stupendously fuck the dog with this school of thought.  Showing up to a riot, armed, will create more Communist KIA's.
> 
> Y'all might want to slow down before a bunch of you get fucked up.



By whom? 

Let’s take the case of Rittenhouse. There were a couple dozen armed heroes there. And Kyle ran past them and they did nothing despite the fact that Kyle was pursued by a mob. The armed heroes who were there to stop this went and hid. 

Kyle shot three people. One of whom was armed. The idiot in Dallas shot 12 killing five. And all but two were not only armed but trained cops. 

The idiot in Dallas was so dangerous the cops packed explosives on the ROV and drove it to the guy and blew him up. 

The other Heroes who went there to stop the rioters from damaging buildings already pretty much destroyed ran and scattered when Kyle was in danger. 

But we were talking about the Military folks right? 









						Trump’s popularity slips in latest Military Times poll — and more troops say they’ll vote for Biden
					

About half of troops surveyed for the poll said they have an unfavorable view of the commander in chief.




					www.militarytimes.com
				




Well what is one source? Probably Liberal right? 









						How Biden Will—and Won’t—Battle the Pentagon
					

What the new president really thinks about the military—and what the military really thinks about him.




					foreignpolicy.com
				




So where is this vast majority of support? I can’t seem to find it.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Nov 30, 2021)

SavannahMann said:


> By whom?
> 
> Let’s take the case of Rittenhouse. There were a couple dozen armed heroes there. And Kyle ran past them and they did nothing despite the fact that Kyle was pursued by a mob. The armed heroes who were there to stop this went and hid.
> 
> ...


You're missing the point...lol.  But, go ahead down that road.


----------



## tahuyaman (Nov 30, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Nope. I said I disagreed. Guess you missed it.


Whatever.   It as not my fault you can’t admit that you’re a troll


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 30, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> Whatever.   It as not my fault you can’t admit that you’re a troll


Sure it is. You’re not very convincing.


----------



## tahuyaman (Nov 30, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Sure it is. You’re not very convincing.


I’m not trying to convince you or anyone of anything.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Nov 30, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> I’m not trying to convince you or anyone of anything.


Keep telling yourself that.


----------



## themirrorthief (Nov 30, 2021)

Otis Mayfield said:


> Liberals really need to look at the fact that they’re going to need to defend themselves. This verdict isn’t this great acquittal of Rittenhouse being absolutely right, and now we can go shoot protestors. But it will empower a segment of the population to say, “Hey, look, we can go shoot legal protestors now without repercussion.” Liberals need to think about that. Liberals need to be aware that there is this right to self-defense. And one side shouldn’t be the only side that’s armed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now  that  liberals  have  made  rioting  and  theft  legal  it  seems  only  fair  that honest  citizens can  shoot  a  few


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 1, 2021)

themirrorthief said:


> now  that  liberals  have  made  rioting  and  theft  legal  it  seems  only  fair  that honest  citizens can  shoot  a  few


The state exists, in most part, to protect the rights of the people.
If the state isn't willing to do so, if falls upon the people to do so.


----------



## tahuyaman (Dec 1, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Keep telling yourself that.


That didn’t make sense.  You can do better.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Dec 1, 2021)

tahuyaman said:


> That didn’t make sense.  You can do better.


Made sense to me. You can do better.


----------



## tahuyaman (Dec 1, 2021)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Made sense to me. You can do better.


That’s a problem.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Dec 1, 2021)

Batcat said:


> With the exception of places where concealed weapons are not allowed and my doctor’s offices, I am always armed when I am out and about.
> 
> if I get caught in the middle of a riot I will therefore be armed. I will avoid any riot if I know of it but sometimes you end up in the wrong place at the wrong time.
> 
> If I am threatened by a rioter and I seriously believe he wants to put me in the hospital for a long time or six feet under I will use my legally concealed firearm in an attempt to stop his attack. The last thing in this world I ever want to do is to shoot someone. However I will if I absolutely have to.


*There Is Something Wrong With Not Shooting Looters Dead*

In Vietnam, I was shot at dozens of times, but never had a clear shot back at the enemy.  I felt like a punching bag.  In order to achieve a feeling of closure, the first thing I need to do is kill one of the other enemies of civilization.


----------



## Batcat (Dec 1, 2021)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> *There Is Something Wrong With Not Shooting Looters Dead*
> 
> In Vietnam, I was shot at dozens of times, but never had a clear shot back at the enemy.  I felt like a punching bag.  In order to achieve a feeling of closure, the first thing I need to do is kill one of the other enemies of civilization.


I live in Florida and occasionally a city gets hit by a hurricane. In many damaged neighborhoods you see “Looters will be shot” signs.


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 1, 2021)

Batcat said:


> I live in Florida and occasionally a city gets hit by a hurricane. In many damaged neighborhoods you see “Looters will be shot” signs.
> 
> View attachment 570597


And rightly so.


----------

